# coyote hunting with hounds?



## white74horse (Feb 16, 2008)

Is it legal in Ga?


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Feb 16, 2008)

sounds like fun


----------



## 12gamag (Feb 17, 2008)

yes-if youve got enough land to chase yotes!! they'll run forever!!

Georgia Law considers coyotes as a non-game species and you can kill'em however you see fit...

Most of the time people that run coyotes use coursing hounds.....such as grey hounds, Irish wolf hounds...the guys that are really into it hunt out west..coursing hounds find their game by sight-not scent....then they runém down...

Grew up around fox hounds-had some that would run a yote(unfortunatly)---picked up dogs over 6 miles away after they hit a hot track....never cought the coyote


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 17, 2008)

there was a guy in west ga who was giving away some walkers that ran coyote and fox. I think hounds on yotes would mainly be in fox pens as said above most yotes will out run hounds and keep running until it feels safe.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 17, 2008)

They use greyhounds in the midwest.

http://www.gobacktothebasics.com/old_time_stories_and_facts_of_the_coyote.htm


----------



## Buck Trax (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard that out west, they do it in wide open areas where they can follow in vehicles and that some folks even have a spotter plane to help out the guys on the ground. Those 'yotes can run a ways.


----------



## WalkerRunner (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep Ive seen them run with Greyhounds and Pits to finish the job.  Always in daytime and with vehicle to follow.  Yotes RUN.


----------



## carabrook (Feb 17, 2008)

*Coyote dogs*

Where I used to live we ran coyotes every weekend we could and always during the Xmas holidays. You are correct they cover a lot of land, generally in a circle but it might be five miles in one direction. I ran English Foxhounds that are pictured below, and yes they did show and hunt. Many other guys ran them with american foxhounds, B&T's, walkers, blueticks, just about every one of the larger hound breeds and usually two to four dogs at a time and some days on real hard runs we would grab dogs at a sideroad and switch off to other dogs on the hot track. I still own two of them but just not enough real estate to run them here without going to a pen. And to me that just isnt the same.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 17, 2008)

anyone wanna try we got 5 square miles of land if ya thank its enuff if not then o well its the best i can do ..........


----------



## woody10 (Feb 17, 2008)

a good buddy of mine has a deer dog that is a running walker he will run  yote every time he crosses one abd has caught several by himself


----------



## woody10 (Feb 20, 2008)

we aslo run bobcats with hounds down here


----------



## K9TRAPPER (Feb 21, 2008)

white74horse said:


> Is it legal in Ga?




WE DONT NEED NO STINK'IN HOUNDS!


----------

